# some hunting vids



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIxMjA3ODA4.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI1ODg3MDM2.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM3NjQxNjU2.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE5NzM5MjQ0.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQ2NjMxNjky.html


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good shooting but I dont understand why the shooters dont despatch the game to put them out of their misery.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

hawk2009 said:


> Good shooting but I dont understand why the shooters dont despatch the game to put them out of their misery.


They eat them alive


----------

